# Large PC Case



## raydoncort (Mar 9, 2008)

A friend just gave me a very large 24" high by 20.25" wide AT, PC Case with a good power supply, & working motherboard. It will run all the old SCSI stuff I have, so it's great for me. My problem is I need to remove some of the old equipment, & I can't figue how to dissasemble the unit!One hard drive was on a panel that swings out after removing 2 screws, but I can't get to the other side of the case.


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

Are you able to take the sides off both sides?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Break out the saws all.


----------



## raydoncort (Mar 9, 2008)

TyDeacon said:


> Are you able to take the sides off both sides?


That's the problem, the case is so large, I cant figue how to get to the other side! I found that it was made for Tri-Lan, an old company that made large company systems.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

should be 2 screws on the back, and the panel should slide backwards?


----------

